# Forum Seeker decent or not?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Saw this board tonight on WM and am wondering if it is good? And what's the difference between the Forum Seeker and the Forum Seeker Pro Model! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Would you recommend this board for a beginner with limited exposure to snowboarding? I know that flex is a good thing... not sure about the lightness?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Obomba said:


> Saw this board tonight on WM and am wondering if it is good? And what's the difference between the Forum Seeker and the Forum Seeker Pro Model! Thanks



I think the Seeker is a Seeker and there isn't a pro model but it is a souped up version of the destroyer freestyle board. I believe it was to be Devun Walsh's model before he left Forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> I think the Seeker is a Seeker and there isn't a pro model but it is a souped up version of the destroyer freestyle board. I believe it was to be Devun Walsh's model before he left Forum.


spot on. my roommate has this board, and he loves it. very impressed with how it performs as an all mountain board, despite it being more of a park board. i'll see if i can get him to do a short write up on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

got this board too, havent ridden it yet but will this coming weekend, i'll write a review compared to my all-mountain ns sl


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

hey dingo did you ride both boards this season? i got the ns slr, how does it compare?


----------

